# Projector, Reciever, Blue Ray compatability question



## sassk (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Pioneer VSX-1019AH-k Receiver, Mitsubishi HC3800 projector, and a Panasonic DMP-BD65 BlueRay player. When I connect the DVD player to the projector using HDMI, the picture is perfect. However, when I route it through the receiver (using new HDMI cables) the projector only shows snow. When I connect a low quality (composite input) video signal to the receiver, the projector works fine. I've tried 2 new HDMI cables and multiple HDMI inputs on the receiver always with the same results: great sound, nothing but snow from the projector. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks
:dontknow:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Have you turned Kuro off on your receiver?..That causes incompatibility issues..and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## sassk (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks - I did have it enabled. I've disabled it and unplugged the system. I'm still having the same problem. I'm thinking about giving up on HDMI and use component/audio connections. Any thoughts?
Thanks again!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

First thing to check is that you have your HDMI cable from the projector connected to the BD/DVD HDMI connection on the receiver..
If that's connected correctly, then there's probably an incorrect setting in the "Video Parameters".. Make sure that HDMI has been selected..


----------



## sassk (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I have made some progress. I've tried a variety of settings and can get the configuration to work at 1080i. The dvd player direct to projector works at 1080p. According to the receiver manual, it should also support 1080p. I'll keep tweaking the dvd parameters to see if I can find the right combination to get to 1080p. 

Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad to have helped..

Did you check the audio parameters for HDMI settings.?
It should be set to HDMI > Receiver..


----------

